# Kata & pressure points



## Mark Kline (Nov 9, 2001)

Just curious if anyone has any knowledge about the pressure point applications that are hidden in their kata.

Mark


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 29, 2001)

Hey Mark, I've only just joined this board, so I hope you'd still be interested in this topic. I have been training in Ryukyu Kempo for the past 3 years now, and so my knowledge of pressure point fighting has come along in leaps and bounds. It amazes me that more people don't do it. After all, wouldn't it be better, given the chance, if you could put someone to sleep, rather than seriously injuring or even killing them, if there was no real need to.
--Dave


----------



## Mark Kline (Jan 4, 2002)

Dave,

You hit the nail on the head.  I travel all over the world, for both business and pleasure.  When the subject of work comes up I tell them what I do and then proceed to explain and demonstrate.  Some get a higher level of "demonstration" depending on the questions and interest.  Just got back from Spain today and was showing some of what I do.  They seemed to like the discussion part better so that is where I left it.  I had my laptop with me and showed them some clips and they were going on and on in Spanish about what they saw.  I got the impression that they did not want to experience too much of it

Got a free invitation back though, so it must have had an impression.

have a great new year!!

Mark


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey if you are ever in Australia, and find your way to Melbourne, you should give Master Frank Monea a call. He too trained under Mr. Dillman, and I'm sure he would be happy for you to drop by, even if it was just to say hi.
:asian:  Dave


----------



## Mark Kline (Jan 6, 2002)

I know Frank.  Haven't talked to him in a couple of years.  He was a good guy.   Send him my best.

Mark


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 8, 2002)

I certainly will say hi for you. He is the head of the school where I train. Not only my senseii, but also my mentor.

--Dave


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey Mark, I spoke to Master Monea after training tonight and told him you said hi. He said to say hi and to tell you that he misses you, and asked how your birds are going.

--Dave


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 18, 2002)

Yes i know the pressure point strikes that are in thekata that Ido, however theyare not explained to beginners or lower ranking students.Rather the strike would simply be called a middle block ,etc. later when we w the student and knw his aabilities and mind set we explain some at diffrent times


----------



## Mark Kline (Jan 20, 2002)

I disagree with that. From my experience with my own school (10 years now), I changed only the wording.  I do not call them "blocks" because they will not function as such.  We show them the general area that they are targeting so that they get it into their heads that this is used to stop someone from continuing their assault on you or your loved ones.  My students have learned this from their first day in class.  I expect them to one day be colleagues and teach me some things.  

Mark


----------

